# Why do you use FreeBSD?



## Amzo (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, everyone has their different reasons for using FreeBSD, whether it be on a Desktop or a Server. I am curious as to why people choose it over other operating systems such as Linux, Windows or OSX.

Personally for me, I have numerous reason, the first most is, that there seems to be more professionalism involved. The community seems more mature, while compared to the Linux community (Even though it doesn't apply to everyone in that community) which seems to be filled with elitism, arrogance, ignorance and prepubescents wanna be hackers. Who generally believe to be more knowledgeable than they actually are. I think this comes because most have been Windows users, and the little jump from Windows to Linux has fueled their ignorance. 

The license was also another reason, while there is the above that also applies to the license of the users being fanatical about the license, with general responses to anyone who doesn't use GNU/Linux being "Why do you hate Freedom" because I generally don't agree with GPL. They're like contradictory religious fanatics. If I write some code, whether it be based on someone else's code and I extended, freedom to me would be deciding whether or not my code be proprietary. GPL doesn't offer this freedom, while BSDl does.

As well as those two issues I have, another is with Linus and Richard Stallman them selfs. They seem to fit in with the elitism of the community, and generally troll, preach and show complete arrogance and closed mindedness.

Overall it seems like a complete cesspool or arrogance, prepubescents and general annoyance, with little professionalism at all.


----------



## zspider (Nov 17, 2012)

I came to FreeBSD from Linux 2 and 3/4 years ago. I used to use Linux, but I continually found that it was disorganized, chaotic, and unprofessional. I also knew Windows had an ominous future ahead of it and OSX made me want to lobotomize myself. Switching to FreeBSD was a great choice for me, one I have not regretted, because its all so elegantly designed. I could never go back to Linux, I'm hooked on BSD.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 17, 2012)

I started with PC-BSD in 2005 and switched over to using FreeBSD as my only OS this year. FreeBSD makes a rock-solid desktop/laptop and I like the ports system and structure of it. 

I don't care for Linux at all and if FreeBSD was no longer around for some reason would go with OpenBSD before I'd use Linux.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 17, 2012)

For all the reasons already listed in this thread.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, also for development FreeBSD seems more controlled and professional to me. For instance, I do not like the speed of which new things are integrated into a 'stable' version of the Linux kernel, it feels a bit like a sandbox full of ad-hoc changes to me instead of the odd-numbered testing branches they had earlier. Also, the tight combination of kernel and userland in one operating system package appeals to me compared to many bits and pieces of different projects that usually happen to work fine together and where all the individual distributions have to QA the entire package which is essentially the same operating system.

That, and ZFS of course. The Linux equivalent is far from ready.


----------



## throAU (Nov 19, 2012)

A couple of reasons:

I'm an OS X guy on the desktop, and the userland command line is pretty much the same.

I'm a Unix networking guy from way back - started out with Linux, but FreeBSD is superior as far as I'm concerned due to the way things are integrated "properly".  Also the distinction between the base OS and ports is nice.


----------



## kkt (Nov 19, 2012)

I like and am used to the BSD directory structure.  System V directory structure just seems weird.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 19, 2012)

Amzo said:
			
		

> As well as those two issues I have, another is with Linus and Richard Stallman them selfs. They seem to fit in with the elitism of the community, and generally troll, preach and show complete arrogance and closed mindedness.
> 
> Overall it seems like a complete cesspool or arrogance, prepubescents and general annoyance, with little professionalism at all.




I think I understand the Linus comment... Kinda early internet celebrity like the current web developers marketing themselves like rockstars with youtube and g+ - Any specific reason you don't like Stallman? Just out of curiosity. I always figured he was a bit forward thinking for his time. Also I don't recall RMS or Torvalds for that matter even stating anything negative about BSD. Lennart Poettering on the other hand should be redirected to /dev/null and displays some of the Dunning-Kruger qualities which seem prevalent on newfeeds like /. and Phronix forum.

Who knows. If the linux kernel was never created and GNU was still in the cathedral with the hurd kernel still in development we would still have FreeBSD and another os like BEOS would probably be the dominant desktop thingy driving OSX.

It's just software. These OSes are just tools for our creations and workflows. I used FreeBSD for over a decade before I had even looked at playing with linux. Ubuntu is kinda boring( like running windows without having games) and gentoo/funtoo is closer to what I'm used to with *BSD so it's not completely alien. 

As for desktops I do miss running FreeBSD on a laptop - though I don't mind using OSX for local development and work on *BSD servers over ssh. The only difference now is that I don't have my hacked up custom e16 wm and have these bubbly next style shortcuts in an animated dock eating away my screen real estate with one for terminal.app and other for firefox.

I've seen this thread before. Maybe these all should be merged.


----------



## SR_Ind (Nov 19, 2012)

Currently building a DLNA server on my FreeBSD box.


----------



## nslay (Nov 19, 2012)

When reports surfaced about the Sony DRM rootkit in Windows XP (an audio CD could trash your system), I decided to try something new. I had two known options: Linux and FreeBSD. The latter seemed more organized and so I went with that.

With some patience, the FreeBSD handbook, and several years of exclusive use, I mastered it for most workstation-related tasks.

But I will say, there's no distinct difference between FreeBSD, Linux, or some other Unix-like system for the experienced end-user. Put me in front of any Unix system, and I can pretty much figure it out because of my experiences with FreeBSD.

That's not necessarily good for FreeBSD either. There's nothing unique about it for workstation use. FreeBSD needs more innovation ... otherwise any other Unix-like system can do the same job. Even worse is that Linux is a household name now. Anybody curious about Unix these days won't even think to try FreeBSD (because they've never heard of it). 

*That said: I use it because I started with it.*


----------



## hostinfo (Nov 19, 2012)

After experiencing all Linux os versions we stick with FreeBSD, it's because the performance...


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 19, 2012)

I use FreeBSD on my Server, mainly for ZFS but also because I really like the FreeBSD way of doing things.

I currently run ArchLinux on my desktop but with all the recent changes, I may change to FreeBSD the next time I upgrade my rig.


----------



## neowolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> I use FreeBSD on my Server, mainly for ZFS but also because I really like the FreeBSD way of doing things.
> 
> I currently run ArchLinux on my desktop but with all the recent changes, I may change to FreeBSD the next time I upgrade my rig.



I think I might be turning into something of an Arch Linux refugee myself. Don't get me wrong, I love the OS and it's still my favorite Linux distro. But I'm really fond of the FreeBSD way of handling things, and with pkgng it's now feasible to have a system setup and updated mostly from binary packages. That'd been a long hold back for me personally.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 19, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> For all the reasons already listed in this thread.



I was kind of hoping people would take a hint that this is a duplicate thread.


----------



## Markand (Nov 20, 2012)

I love src/ ports/. Consistent base.

I love the configuration of FreeBSD. Everything has a very clear syntax and very well documented, such as devfs.conf(5), rc.conf(5), ...

I love the handbook, the FreeBSD daemons and services. Using bluetooth daemon is so much more easy to use in constrast to linux (that bluez is written in python and very buggy).

I also love jails, a very powerful feature for securing servers.

I have sent a lot of minor fix, updates for ports because it is very easy to maintain. And one feature added in the bluetooth bthid daemon (for my bluetooth mouse ).

And why I like, when you start a fresh install on FreeBSD and run top command, you only see something like 15-20 processus where Linux will probably have more than 40. Also if you run mount, you will probably see devfs and / where linux needs a lot more.

FreeBSD is very clean (probably slower to boot and has several ACPI issue) and I just don't want to change.

I have 1 laptop, 1 alix, 1 server and 1 desktop computer, all running FreeBSD


----------



## bbzz (Nov 20, 2012)

This was selling point for me ofc.


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 20, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I was kind of hoping people would take a hint that this is a duplicate thread.



I was kind of hoping there would be a thumbs down for posts like this.


----------



## mlsemon (Nov 21, 2012)

*It makes a good time server and good ordinary PC, too...*

I started with FreeBSD because David Mills has stated on numerous occasions that FreeBSD is the best platform for NTP.  If nothing else, FreeBSD's time support is stable and has had working PPS support more consistently than Linux PPS support.  I keep using it because the documentation is very good, and there are little pleasantries here and there.  The base system is very close to what I'd use in a computer anyway--I add Samba, upgrade NTP, add vim, add the Vorbis tools and SoX, add smartmontools, and maybe some GNU stuff--but the base system compiles from source with one command, and the extra stuff doesn't take much time to get working on FreeBSD.

Linux culture is bad right now.  I've been using Linux since 1996, and I remember when it was not bad at all, and the hierarchy of developer/vendor/power-user/user/newbie wasn't etched in stone like it is now.  Should you find yourself using Linux again, try to work with the base system and work your way outwards.  The programs that were made by good people to run on multiple platforms--like NTP, Samba, Perl, and many of the GNU tools--are still made by those good people, and many of these programs also compile on FreeBSD without too much of a hassle.  In fact, you can compile these programs on FreeBSD and use it as a litmus test of a good program.

I like both Linus and RMS, but you'd have to read about RMS to see him as more than a crazy old hippy.  If you judge RMS by his words and deeds--and not by the behavior of his followers--you'll see that he's an okay guy with decent motivations.


----------



## cuq (Nov 21, 2012)

I started to use it almost 14 years ago as a web server for a project after that in a little research I did I found that Yahoo! was using it. FreeBSD4 I think it was, and the experience was fantastic. 
As someone said already, it is and it feels clean, it is consistent to configure, the Handbook is perfect, the system is reliable,  stable,  robust, the ports collection is pure solid gold, the man pages are up to date, and the community, here in the forum, is always respectful and kind. I like also the freedom behind the license. 
I would like to have more time to learn about the internals, but, just being  a user, is a lifetime experience.  

Today I have my workday laptop, my home-disk server, my home-laptop and a couple of hosted server, all running FreeBSD and, the next month, the web site of the organization in which I am working for now, goes from MS to FreeBSD 

Thanks to all the people that makes FreeBSD  possible.

cheers!


----------



## GreenMeanie (Nov 24, 2012)

Well people won't use it because FLASh shouldn't be nuts to install.
USB should automount in Gnome.
PORTS is a thing of the past just goto packages.

UMM NO they constantly tell people to go use other Distro's so how is that helpful?

"and the community, here in the forum, is always respectful and kind. I like also the freedom behind the license"


			
				nslay said:
			
		

> When reports surfaced about the Sony DRM rootkit in Windows XP (an audio CD could trash your system), I decided to try something new. I had two known options: Linux and FreeBSD. The latter seemed more organized and so I went with that.
> 
> With some patience, the FreeBSD handbook, and several years of exclusive use, I mastered it for most workstation-related tasks.
> 
> ...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

GreenMeanie said:
			
		

> Well people won't use it because FLASh shouldn't be nuts to install.



The Handbook shows how to set up Flash.  Follow directions, and it works.



> USB should automount in Gnome.



You have mentioned this before.  As the person wanting it, have you taken any positive steps to make it happen?  For example, asking about it on the freebsd-gnome mailing list?  Someone else may be working on it... or maybe not.  If you want it, make an effort beyond just saying you want it.



> PORTS is a thing of the past just goto packages.



Ports are the seeds from which packages grow.  Think on this.



> UMM NO they constantly tell people to go use other Distro's so how is that helpful?



FreeBSD does not have to be all things to all people.  It does not fit everyone's mindset, and that's okay.  Referring people to other operating systems that may work better for them is an effort to help, even if they don't understand that.  

"I know that if I go west far enough I'll find the Atlantic."
"Well, yes, but here in North America it's easier to go east."
"Why do people keep telling me that?  I want to go west!"



> "and the community, here in the forum, is always respectful and kind. I like also the freedom behind the license"



I don't understand what you are trying to say with that, but let me try to keep it positive:

I use FreeBSD because it makes me wait less than other operating systems.
I use FreeBSD because I can fix and improve it.
I use FreeBSD because it makes things possible--maybe not easy, but possible--that are impossible with other operating systems.


----------



## nslay (Nov 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The Handbook shows how to set up Flash.  Follow directions, and it works.


Who cares, Flash is a dying technology anyway. It may not even be relevant in 2-3 years (not that HTML5 is all that great).



> You have mentioned this before.  As the person wanting it, have you taken any positive steps to make it happen?  For example, asking about it on the freebsd-gnome mailing list?  Someone else may be working on it... or maybe not.  If you want it, make an effort beyond just saying you want it.


This seems more like devd's responsibility than Gnome's. GreenMeanie probably doesn't know about devd ... Isn't there also a relatively new USB daemon that can do scripted tasks when a USB device appears/disappears?

The typical new user (and I'm guilty of this too):


> I can't do task X in this very Z-specific way, so Y is awful and Z is better.





> Ports are the seeds from which packages grow.  Think on this.


Sad to say, ports is pretty awesome ... but it's really not practical. For home use I love it.



> FreeBSD does not have to be all things to all people.  It does not fit everyone's mindset, and that's okay.  Referring people to other operating systems that may work better for them is an effort to help, even if they don't understand that.


It's supposed to be a Unix system for Unix user, not a Windows look-alike for Windows users. But the reality is that few people are Unix users anymore. If you target the desktop/tablet/phone, than you are bound to lose with a Unix interface.

*How can we evolve Unix for the modern computing world (tablet/phone/cloud/etc)? We need some innovation ... FreeBSD is always playing catch-up it seems.*


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 24, 2012)

nslay said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be a Unix system for Unix user, not a Windows look-alike for Windows users. But the reality is that few people are Unix users anymore. If you target the desktop/tablet/phone, than you are bound to lose with a Unix interface.
> 
> *How can we evolve Unix for the modern computing world (tablet/phone/cloud/etc)? We need some innovation ... FreeBSD is always playing catch-up it seems.*



I guess it's your definition of the cloud. How is BSD behind there? 

You actually hit the great triad. Currently the start-up bubble and VC financing goes to the gadget and ( using buzzword here again like `cloud`) web 2.0 technologies.

I vote we market BSD as the new fronteir for web 2.0 backend stability and security in the cloud. Get a pic of the daemon with the quote "Wooot! They have *BSD on the cloud now!"

Inspired by:






Need to sell *BSD to a group of financiers and angel investors? Easy do what teh late Steve Jobs did. State it runs "Free BSD UNIX; which is like the open internet operating system Linux"; profit?


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 24, 2012)

neowolf said:
			
		

> I think I might be turning into something of an Arch Linux refugee myself. Don't get me wrong, I love the OS and it's still my favorite Linux distro. But I'm really fond of the FreeBSD way of handling things, and with pkgng it's now feasible to have a system setup and updated mostly from binary packages. That'd been a long hold back for me personally.



The one thing keeping me back is that I like a bleeding edge system on the desktop and there doesn't seem to be a *BSD that fills that category.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2012)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> The one thing keeping me back is that I like a bleeding edge system on the desktop and there doesn't seem to be a *BSD that fills that category.


There is a bleeding edge for FreeBSD if you don't want to run release.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 25, 2012)

I always found it funny that people choose OS that will run on their shiny new hardware, rather than hardware that will run on a shiny, new, and secure OS.

Please continue.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 25, 2012)

People don't choose that OS. It's put on there automatically. They delete that OS and then install something shiny, new and secure.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 25, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> I always found it funny that people choose OS that will run on their shiny new hardware, rather than hardware that will run on a shiny, new, and secure OS.



I agree and find it odd when people state that BSD or Linux has poor hardware support. Is this an issue? Chuck your shite hardware away and get hardware that does work with BSD / Linux.


----------



## throAU (Nov 26, 2012)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> The one thing keeping me back is that I like a bleeding edge system on the desktop and there doesn't seem to be a *BSD that fills that category.



On the contrary, I preferred BSD for this.

Why?

I can run a fairly stable base OS and compile updated software easily from ports.


----------



## heja2009 (Nov 26, 2012)

I first tried FreeBSD because of zfs and several recommendations that it is an fairly easy to administer zfs-server.
I then discovered that it is also more unified and easier to understand than e.g. Linux or Solaris. Well, for an old fart like me anyway...
Thus I'm currently building a server for FreeBSD.

Things I do not like so much:
* The convervatism sometimes seems a little extreme (conversion from CVS to svn in 2012, really?). 
* Sorry to say, but I'm not a big fan of the X11 desktop. There are some good applications of course, but this is basically the worst part of the Linux user experience ported to FreeBSD. Yes, it's not FreeBSD's fault and no, I don't have any better idea. But then, I use OS X, so many of you guys will just laugh at me anyway <smile>.

To close on a positive note: I hope I can find a way to make myself useful.
Subscribed to some of the lists to do some janitorial work at least.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 27, 2012)

Because I can.


----------



## dragonbite (Nov 27, 2012)

Um.. because my co-worker setting up the web server uses FreeBSD and so he set up a FreeBSD web server.  Now I get to start learning the "BSD-way" and how it differs from the "Linux-way" and "Windows-way".

I'm just going to try to come to BSD with an open mind and see where it takes me.  Who knows, if things work out I may try it on my (test) laptop, but I'll make not promises (yet)! :e


----------



## nrgmilk (Dec 28, 2012)

FreeBSD is evolving


----------



## GreenMeanie (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you read these FORUMS at all?
Most people here tell others to go use another Distro when asking questions.





			
				Amzo said:
			
		

> Well, everyone has their different reasons for using FreeBSD, whether it be on a Desktop or a Server. I am curious as to why people choose it over other operating systems such as Linux, Windows or OSX.
> 
> Personally for me, I have numerous reason, the first most is, that there seems to be more professionalism involved. The community seems more mature, while compared to the Linux community (Even though it doesn't apply to everyone in that community) which seems to be filled with elitism, arrogance, ignorance and prepubescents wanna be hackers. Who generally believe to be more knowledgeable than they actually are. I think this comes because most have been Windows users, and the little jump from Windows to Linux has fueled their ignorance.
> 
> ...


----------



## kpa (Dec 28, 2012)

You must be talking about something else than FreeBSD and some other forums, FreeBSD does not have "distros" 

As for why I'm using FreeBSD? As lme@ said, because I can. Also I'm old enough to recognize the value of organization vs. uncontroller chaos.


----------



## bart (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm using FreeBSD at home and at work for Desktop, Office, Internet, GIS, Coding.
The only software missing for my job is an efficient AutoCAD-like (and some times Games).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 28, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> You must be talking about something else than FreeBSD and some other forums, FreeBSD does not have "distros"


Hence my comment in another thread about questionable new posters.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 28, 2012)

Simple, I use it because wants demonstrate that can be better, IMHO like people try to be...


----------



## fonz (Dec 28, 2012)

I grew up with MS-DOS. Then along came Windows (first 3.11, then 95/98 and then NT) but I still liked DOS better. Then came university and I learned about IRIX, HP-UX, SunOS (later Solaris) and later even Linux. Linux was good because you could run "UNIX" on your PC. Then at some point out of curiosity I tried FreeBSD (3.2 or 3.3 it was) and I've never looked back since.

Fonz


----------



## Savagedlight (Dec 28, 2012)

I use FreeBSD on my servers because it's a stable operating system, and happens to have the features I need.
And by stable, I mean 'running stable', but also that the project as a whole is steady. Changes happen with good reason, not just "because we can", unlike some other project philosophies.

It has served me well for more than a decade. And I hope it will serve me well for years to come.


----------



## swa (Dec 28, 2012)

Because I like quality


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 28, 2012)

GreenMeanie said:
			
		

> Have you read these FORUMS at all?
> Most people here tell others to go use another Distro when asking questions.


No, when someone asks about PC-BSD, FreeNAS, etc. we suggest that they will probably get a more relevant response if they ask their question on the forum(s) dedicated to those releases. [Cite]

Since this forum doesn't have a dedicated advocacy section, some discussion of "<other> vs. FreeBSD" happens here in the general forum. A real question like "why does gettimeofday() benchmark so badly compared to <other>?" will usually generate a useful discussion. Posting something like "<some other forum> says FreeBSD is dying" and more extreme types of trolling may get some snarky replies and/or moderator action.

As to the original poster's question, I started using FreeBSD because of a natural progression from 4.4BSD-VAX -> BSD/OS i386 -> FreeBSD amd64. Nothing has happened (yet) to make me decide to move along to the next thing (whatever that may be). Some recent changes / behavior / decisions have made me think about it, though.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 29, 2012)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Some recent changes / behavior / decisions have made me think about it, though.


Oh you can't leave that hanging out there like that.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 29, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Oh you can't leave that hanging out there like that.


No one thing, but off the top of my head:

Springing the "CVS is dead" on everybody and *still* not having equivalents of net/cvsup-mirror and net/cvsup-without-gui available to work with SVN, nor any clear and concise directions for doing it "from scratch". Bonus points for pushing a whole lot of commits into CVS with only the $FreeBSD committer tag changing (no actual changes).

The apparently-intentional breakage of the ports infrastructure on old, unsupported FreeBSD releases. While I know there's no obligation to do anything regarding those, in the past the attitude has always been "try not to break things".

Lack of communication about what's going on with releases. The main page says "9.1-RC3 upcoming". If you click on that you get to a page where you can download some ISO images or look at the status page, which was last updated on 10/10/12. Sure, maintaining documentation isn't as sexy as coding, but find somebody to do it, please...

Ports breakage due to a number of reasons. One that comes to mind is security/py-fchksum which was removed due to unreachable master site, but a number of other ports still require this.

Whatever problems caused at least one long-term committer (dougb) to leave.


----------



## sossego (Dec 29, 2012)

Fchksum is on freecode. 
1. See http://freecode.com/projects/fchksum is available.
2. Now you can have the port reopened.

Did that help?


----------



## nslay (Dec 29, 2012)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> No one thing, but off the top of my head:
> Whatever problems caused at least one long-term committer (dougb) to leave.



Doug Barton left!? When did that happen? That's a *terrible loss*!!!

Is there a mailing list post detailing his departure? I'm quite saddened by this ...


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 29, 2012)

nslay said:
			
		

> Doug Barton left!? When did that happen? That's a *terrible loss*!!!
> 
> Is there a mailing list post detailing his departure? I'm quite saddened by this ...


You could start here.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> No one thing, but off the top of my head:
> 
> Springing the "CVS is dead" on everybody and *still* not having equivalents of net/cvsup-mirror and net/cvsup-without-gui available to work with SVN, nor any clear and concise directions for doing it "from scratch".


I wonder if someone might someday put up a third-party cvsup equivalent...

Possible From Scratch procedure, in the meantime... ( ignores pkgng anything, sorry [ignorance on my part].)


```
mv /usr/ports/distfiles /usr/distfiles
mv /usr/ports/packages /usr/packages
mv /usr/ports /usr/ports.bak
/bin/rm -rf /usr/ports.bak/distfiles
/bin/rm -rf /usr/ports.bak/packages
svn co svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head /usr/ports  # or east
# wait...
mv /usr/packages /usr/ports/packages
mv /usr/distfiles /usr/ports/distfiles
# delete unwanted files in /usr/ports.bak ...
# later, to csup.
script -a /tmp/svn_today29.log svn up /usr/ports
# an rsync exclude file
- /ports/.svn
- /src/.svn
- .svn
# end of rsync exclude file
cd [FILE]/usr/ports[/FILE] && make fetchindex
```
That *might* be a from-scratch procedure, may take more than a half gigabyte of
additional disk space vs /usr/ports without .svn, even more if many files/directories are used by ports.bak...


----------



## kpa (Dec 29, 2012)

nslay said:
			
		

> *How can we evolve Unix for the modern computing world (tablet/phone/cloud/etc)? We need some innovation ... FreeBSD is always playing catch-up it seems.*



I see no hope in trying to offer OS alternatives to tablet/phone etc. OSes. What the manufactures offers for their devices will be much superior for the average user, even for enthusiasts/hobbyists. That battle is already over for Linux/BSD/other unix like OSes. 

The FOSS concept has worked on desktop and laptop computers so far because there have been a force that pulls together the development and that's compatibility with the PC platform and interoperability with Microsoft's operating systems. Also the lack of quality in the early offerings for everyday operating systems heavily contributed to the success of open source OSes. 

Now on tablets and mobile phones that goes out of the window and there are no hardware compatibility requirements (except for peripheral devices, USB etc.), only software level compatibility demands that can be fullfilled with many wildly different hardware and software combinations.

Somehow I don't mourn this development at all. It's Darwinian evolution really.


----------



## LordInateur (Jan 1, 2013)

The reason I switched to FreeBSD was for a couple of reasons. I came from Windoze (too much like, well, Windoze). Tried Apple products (too controlling). Tried Linux of many flavors (Arch, Debian, DSL, Ubuntu, etc) and found it too chaotic. So I went to BSD. FreeBSD (out of the BSD family) has the most documentation, and a very nicely organized ports tree. You have to have basic computer knowledge, and you can't be afraid to completely redo your hard drive if you drastically mess up (hey, that's learning!). And you have to have some spare time on your hands. I've been with FreeBSD for two years, and I love it.


----------



## ishpeck (Jan 10, 2013)

Amzo said:
			
		

> I am curious as to why people choose it over other operating systems such as Linux, Windows or OSX.




I'm a refugee from Arch Linux.  I left after they announced the move to systemd (a piece of software which I despise).  Figured I'd give FreeBSD a try and have never found a compelling reason to leave yet.


----------



## throAU (Jan 11, 2013)

GreenMeanie said:
			
		

> Have you read these FORUMS at all?
> Most people here tell others to go use another Distro when asking questions.





As above, if the question isn't about *FreeBSD*, users are suggested to use the appropriate forum for that product.


Also, I think you'll find many FreeBSD users are a lot more pragmatic and less politically motivated than other free software users.  I am myself, anyway.

Personally for example, I am not using FreeBSD due to semi-religious idealogy (e.g., GPL zealots).  I'm using it because it fills a need and is fairly apolitical.

No one operating system fills all needs.  They all make different trade-offs.

If FreeBSD does not fit a particular use case, I will happily use (and suggest use of) something else.  I run OS X on my desktop, for example - because for the stuff I want to use my desktop for, it makes sense.  The nature of BSD development means that the code is given away free to use by any other project without need to contribute back.  

There's less "we must take over the world with our holy OS of choice" attitude (which seems to be rife in the Linux camp - and I used to be one of them about 10 years ago).

Thus, you're more likely to get a more honest answer with regards to what would be a more suitable operating system for your use case.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 11, 2013)

I started with Linux in 2003 and then I needed an OS for a personal server I have at home.
I searched and found out that FreeBSD is a perfect for it and I was always interested in trying it.

So, here I am.

Coincidentally, it also helped me for my work :e


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 14, 2013)

Preface: I have about 2.5 decades of Unix experience, and I have used Linux since 0.99.14.  I have contributed a little kernel code to Linux, and at work I regularly do some kernel hacking (Linux and other OSes).

Having said that ... I use FreeBSD for one machine, which is my server at home.  It is the NFS / AFS / CIFS / DAAP / HTTP server for the home internal network, and handles all the storage (including local backup and offsite disaster recovery) for the house.  For the internal network, it acts as the DNS / DHCP / NTP / LPD / what have you server.  It is the network router for the home network (connecting two wired one one wireless internal network, and the outside world), and it acts as the NAT box and firewall to the outside world.  It is the access point for wireless at home.

And that last function is exactly why I run FreeBSD.  For many years, I had been using OpenBSD, and I was absolutely delighted with it.  Not because of the often touted security aspect of it, but because the file system layout, release and upgrade mechanism, and general system layout are so well done.  Everything is minimalist, clean, and organized.  You can set up an OpenBSD system that has very few moving parts; the amount of of unnecessary software is very small.  But there is exactly one thing that in the end prevented me from using OpenBSD any longer: It's 802.11 AP mode stack is missing one vitally important function, namely it can't handle wireless clients that go into power saving mode.  On some client OSes (Linux and Windows) you can turn "power saving mode" off, and they will work perfectly well with an AP implemented on OpenBSD.  But there is one all-important class of wireless client devices where power saving can't be turned off, namely Apple devices (both MacOS computers, and iOS phones/pads).  Since I can not legislate these devices away (we have too many useful Apple items at home, my kid and my wife would kill me if I told them to get rid of them), I have been forced to use FreeBSD instead.

Having said that: I'm about 80% happy with FreeBSD.  Linux would be so much worse (today's Linux distributions have become so disorganized and fat, they make Windows look lean and neat), Windows is clearly not eligible for an internet-facing server, and I don't think I could teach a Mac to perform all these functions.


----------



## throAU (Jan 15, 2013)

Just as an aside, OS X server will do all of the above, except for NFS (maybe?), to my knowledge - plus time machine backups, apple device provisioning, etc.


----------



## thethirdnut (Jan 15, 2013)

I came over to this side of the fence mainly for ZFS. I found ZFS most attractive long-term filesystem in regards to its data integrity framework + hardware redundancy. If BTRFS wasn't still in petri dish we liklely wouldn't be having this conversation. 

I'm not running any production services or anything - just backing up media for use with the home theater ie. XBMC.

This isn't worth millions of dollars to any corp or anything, but it is a requirement for my own enjoyable consumption of beer, scotch, wine, etc on the weekends so I do find it terribly important.


----------



## Khaine (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm using FreeBSD because of the high quality of the documentation, community and the inclusion of ZFS


----------



## jamie_none (Jan 19, 2013)

ishpeck said:
			
		

> I'm a refugee from Arch Linux.  I left after they announced the move to systemd (a piece of software which I despise).  Figured I'd give FreeBSD a try and have never found a compelling reason to leave yet.



I just recently re-installed archlinux.... (I came from gentoo) I feel your pain. Thought archlinux was supposed to honor simplicity over junk, but systemd and their crazy journal /var/log nonsense... I just may try freebsd as a desktop again (if I can..)

FreeBSD is awesome on the server, I really like the simplicity in it, I like the jails, I like the way it can milk every last bit out of the hardware. I like the people I've dealt with. FreeBSD is where old farts go when they're sick of teenage hax0rs? 

For me, it's incredibly disturbing that there would be "one true unix-like system", we're repeating the same mistakes over and over. UNIX variants & open source gave us options, if linux doesn't cut it for you... you could use FreeBSD, or Solaris, or .... whatever. But... that seems to be changing. 

Linux is great in many ways, but it's taking over. I'm uncomfortable with that. I'd be uncomfortable if FreeBSD did the same.


----------



## fonz (Jan 19, 2013)

jamie_none said:
			
		

> FreeBSD is awesome on the server,


It works fine on the desktop too, it just takes some manual labour to set up.


			
				jamie_none said:
			
		

> FreeBSD is where old farts go when they're sick of teenage hax0rs?


Being "only" 35 years old I'm somewhat hesitant to consider myself an old fart. Moreover, I was in my early to mid twenties when I switched from Linux (and IRIX, and HP-UX, and SunOS) to FreeBSD. I do get rather sick of script kitties and other wannabees though.


			
				jamie_none said:
			
		

> For me, it's incredibly disturbing that there would be "one true unix-like system"


As far as I'm concerned, there is no such thing. No one UNIX to rule them all, no one UNIX to find(1) them, no one UNIX to bring them all, let alone in the darkness bind(2) them.


			
				jamie_none said:
			
		

> Linux is great in many ways, but it's taking over. I'm uncomfortable with that.


That depends. If Linux is taking over from Microsoft (and/or Apple), it would be like Batman's butler taking over from the Joker: not perfect ("_damn you, sir_"), but still an improvement. The more dominant Linux becomes, the easier it gets for FreeBSD to hang on to Linux's coat tails and e.g. get drivers and stuff. If Linux can "outdominate" Microsoft and/or Apple, that's fine with me. FreeBSD is not hell-bent on world domination, but if Linux dominance can finally persuade hardware vendors to publish their specs (as they should anyway) I ain't complaining.


----------



## ChalkBored (Jan 19, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> The more dominant Linux becomes, the easier it gets for FreeBSD to hang on to Linux's coat tails and e.g. get drivers and stuff. If Linux can "outdominate" Microsoft and/or Apple, that's fine with me. FreeBSD is not hell-bent on world domination, but if Linux dominance can finally persuade hardware vendors to publish their specs (as they should anyway) I ain't complaining.



Or hardware companies simply produce Linux driver blobs once it becomes economically viable to target Linux.


----------



## Bunyan (Jan 19, 2013)

*FreeBSD* is UNIX and it is FREE.
Well-organized, high quality documentation.


----------



## fonz (Jan 19, 2013)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> Or hardware companies simply produce [red]Linux[/red] driver blobs once it becomes economically viable to target Linux.


Fine with me, too. Some purists despise binary blobs, but it appears that most of them are over at Camp OpenBSD. However, binary blob drivers for Linux are not going to help FreeBSD a whole lot, I would imagine.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 19, 2013)

*@fonz*: I'm agreed with your statements about development driver's imperialism (MS before and later  Linux). FreeBSD is like a experiment out of control for both informatics enterprises, as for the manufacturers (legendary history about legal issues). We can not expect help from those who attack the necessary aims of the Project (develop the system differently). Great principle is _"to serve for help"_, that they fear.

They think - _Hey, who needs the *little red devil*?_ The answer: their greatest deception


----------



## jamie_none (Jan 20, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> *@fonz*: _Hey, who needs the *little red devil*?_ The answer: their greatest deception



You know, that little red devil is a major reason FreeBSD hadn't caught on as fast as linux did. I've actually spoken to people who wouldn't touch FreeBSD for that reason, they percieve it as "satanic". 

Mr. Torvalds made a pretty good choice for the mascot, an innocent little penguin is a lot easier for some folks to swallow than "flirting with the devil". Yea, you can explain the concept of daemons & whatever till you're blue in the face, in the end, fear trumps reason every time. (and for many, beastie is the ultimate symbol of fear)

Heck, fear is why so many people continue to use windows, they're afraid of making a risky choice. They used to say "no one ever got fired for choosing IBM". Well, windows is kind of the same way. It's a "safe choice".


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2013)

jamie_none said:
			
		

> You know, that little red devil is a major reason FreeBSD hadn't caught on as fast as linux did.



Citation needed.



> I've actually spoken to people who wouldn't touch FreeBSD for that reason, they percieve it as "satanic".



People who feel threatened by a cartoon mascot should pick a different operating system.  Wish them well, carefully, and send them on their way.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 20, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Citation needed.
> 
> People who feel threatened by a cartoon mascot should pick a different operating system.  Wish them well, carefully, and send them on their way.



Good answer to try comfort the beast


----------



## fonz (Jan 20, 2013)

jamie_none said:
			
		

> You know, that little red devil is a major reason FreeBSD hadn't caught on as fast as linux did. I've actually spoken to people who wouldn't touch FreeBSD for that reason, they percieve it as "satanic".


Incorrect. The only discernible _major_ reason is the AT&T lawsuit at the time. Linus Torvalds has even stated that without that he probably would never have created Linux in the first place. A few intellectually challenged amoeba who probably _couldn't_ use a BSD operating system if they wanted to do not constitute what you call "a major reason" by a long shot.


----------



## jamie_none (Jan 21, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Incorrect. The only discernible _major_ reason is the AT&T lawsuit at the time. Linus Torvalds has even stated that without that he probably would never have created Linux in the first place. A few intellectually challenged amoeba who probably _couldn't_ use a BSD operating system if they wanted to do not constitute what you call "a major reason" by a long shot.



Here's one example of it: 

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chat/2011-November/006642.html

In the above case, it wasn't the user, but the users concerns of other peoples fears.

You can find other accounts of it as well. In my own case, it was via telephone so I can't really cite it for you. 

I'd agree, it's silly. But, fear plays a big role in peoples decision making process, if not because of a cute little beastie figure, it's fear of ridicule should something go wrong. If you do as the other sheep do & use windows (or linux), you're shielded from that ridicule to a large degree. 

I have to stress that I am not justifying beastie phobia  I think it's just a silly quirk of human nature.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2013)

It happens, but does it happen often enough to be a major factor in FreeBSD acceptance?  Personally, I doubt that.  In many years of mailing lists, I can think of maybe half a dozen of those posts.

And there's a practical matter.  If the mascot was changed today, would those people change their minds about FreeBSD?  Or would they feel it was just a trick to pander to them, and that FreeBSD's original mascot could not be erased by changing it later?


----------



## throAU (Jan 21, 2013)

Re: driver support.

My 2c... but...

*Any *driver support (binary or not) is better than none.

Once there are drivers, the platform becomes viable for many other things, and we can fight the driver war with greater numbers of people.

Non-viable/niche platform = no incentive to care to either write drivers or assist open source developers to do so.

And yes, even if Linux gains share FreeBSD (and BSD in general) doesn't have to lose. It's far easier to port/emulate Linux applications than Windows ones.


----------



## kpa (Jan 21, 2013)

Binary only drivers are the reason why windows is so successful, same applies to OS X as well. A stable KLD ABI would do a lot of good for FreeBSD, it would make possible to get proper support for a lot of hardware that now is ignored by hw vendors because writing the kernel drivers and supporting them is next to impossible because the ABI keeps changing all the time.

It's an impossible dream to expect commercially operating companies to reveal their trade secrets just out of goodwill, there has to be better incentive for them to do so.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 21, 2013)

All clear,  FreeBSD has strong support, sponsors, and a development team in a continual state of improvement in coordination with the Community, IMHO starts running a large gear again. Responsiveness Community through voluntary donations marked the end of the Foundation's financial trouble. Conclussion-to-respond, are most satisfied by good work of this team?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> And there's a practical matter.  If the mascot was changed today, would those people change their minds about FreeBSD?  Or would they feel it was just a trick to pander to them, and that FreeBSD's original mascot could not be erased by changing it later?


Wasn't Beastie removed from the boot screen because of these concerns?

Here is a story from 20 years ago regarding what happens when some folks encounter Beastie for the first time.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2013)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Wasn't Beastie removed from the boot screen because of these concerns?



No, or at least it was repeatedly stated that the desire was for a logo that could be used in addition to the mascot.  That the logo has horns tends to lend credence to this.  And in fact, Beastie is still there:

/boot/loader.conf

```
loader_logo="beastie"
```


----------



## segfault (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually like the logo more than the slightly dated looking beastie, though he does have "personality". The logo looks cool on any swag and is probably much easier to use thanks to its simplicity.

...but back on topic:
I have been using FreeBSD as my OS of choice on laptop/desktop at home for 4 years after about 10 years of Slackware/Gentoo and am now totally hooked thanks its no-nonsense, straight forward way of doing things (specifically: wireless config, devd+automount, UFS, pkg_add!!) and the documentation. I love that I can type
	
	



```
man rc.conf
```
or

```
man nv
```
and get details on config files and drivers. To my knowledge Slackware never came close to this kind of coverage.
And last but not least, I cherish the BSD license. Am hoping to start some small biz in the future using FreeBSD so any time spent learning it on personal time will really pay off during biz time. And would definitely contribute back if I managed to accomplish something of value. The fact that all the devs here work so hard to give this away (no strings attached) is infectious and inspires one to also want to contribute.
Would also like to say thanks to everyone who keep this amazing OS going. Respect to you folks who consistently contribute as my own contributions are sadly few and far between. 
Well done and keep up the great work!


----------



## jailed (Jan 25, 2013)

My reasons:

Perfect directory structure
Well documented
Ease in use (I can't use Windows, Linux or the "FreeBSD clone" OS X)
More stable than me
It's sexy!
forums.freebsd.org


----------



## sossego (Jan 26, 2013)

Another reason:
Because wireless support is there.


----------



## thorbsd (Jan 26, 2013)

I made the switch to FreeBSD, mostly because I wanted to try something else. Philosophically, it was the best fit.

Now that I've got my new laptop (Dell XPS 15z), I HATE that I can't use FreeBSD on it! 

1. Optimus doesn't work (I know it doesn't on Linux either, but at least there is Bumblebee which can at least turn the nVidia card off)

2. Display brightness keys don't seem to work. (ACPI issue I assume - which AFAIK is extremely hit or miss in FreeBSD at the moment)

3. Trackpad doesn't work (Cypress trackpad - not a Synaptic)


I haven't heard of anyone working on porting Bumblebee, and my inquiry about porting the trackpad driver went unanswered on the mailing lists. ACPI is something I imagine people are working on, but I'm definitely not holding my breath.

I really hope that one day FreeBSD becomes as popular as Linux seems to be getting. As it stands, everything gets developed for Linux, and then if something ever comes to FreeBSD, it's because some (amazing) volunteer wants to help out.


----------



## sam0016 (Jan 26, 2013)

I came to FreeBSD just over a year ago after using Linux for 5 years. *M*y first reason was for stability and just to find out more about BSD. 

Also the FreeBSD development team just seem much more organized. *I*t's a group working together and Linux seems more like loads of people doing the*ir* own thing with not much communication between them. I think this shows through in both operating systems as well. 

I also pr*e*fer the directory layouts of FreeBSD over Linux. *T*he places where things are just make*s* much more sens*e* on FreeBSD. 

*A*lso, when I was a Linux user I used to change distro about every 2 weeks to a month. I just always found things I didn't like in each distro. I also can*'*t stand all the automated configuration that seems to be in most Linux distros. *I*t just annoys me and feels like it gets in my way, where on FreeBSD it can be annoying configuring some things but when it*'*s done it*'*s done, you don't usually have to change much after you do it the first time. 

Also another thing I really like about FreeBSD is the community: it*'*s much easier to find good answers to question*s* and problems from searching about. *T*he handbook is easy to follow and seems to cover nearly everything. 

I would type up more but I have to go to work.


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 30, 2013)

I am using Linux since 1998 and FreeBSD since 2004. The main reasons for FreeBSD for me are:

- excellent documentation
- excellent support on IRC and this forum
- very clean architecture
- continuity of architecture (I am becoming more and more unable to restart a service under Linux: Was it "restart [servicename]", or "/etc/init.d/[servicename] restart" or "service [servicename] restart"?)
- strict distinction between base (configs in /etc) and ports (configs in /usr/local/etc)
- pf-firewall
- jails (to be more specific: ezjails)
- ZFS
- stability under all conditions (load 38 on a dual-core is heavy, but just slows things down, no hickups - system was still usable via SSH)

Thanks to the FreeBSD community and developers.
Great great job!


----------



## blackhaz (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not using it exclusively, but here's how FreeBSD fits in my universe.

OSX Pros: 
* Fantastic hardware.
* Typographic quality font rendering.
* UNIX.
* Integration with all the iStuff.
* Native MS Office, Adobe software. Loads of applications. 
* Nice GUI.

OSX Cons:
* Complex. Can't understand ps ax output. Little control.
* UNIX buried under the GUI way too much.
* I'm cautious where Apple is going to be in a few years.
* Proprietary.
* Feeling like a money bag. App developers charge $ for utility software that is typically free on other platforms. 

- VS - 

FreeBSD Pros:
* Phenomenally fast, no bullshit OS.
* Suckless (dwm).
* Highly customizable, feeling myself at home. 
* Full control, strong CLI usage.
* BSD way - highly traditional. Same tools used since late 70's. 
* Wine is now mature enough to run MS Office, Photoshop, etc.
* Community-driven, free and open source. UNIX heritage. 
* BSD license allows to build commercial products on it.
* Fantastic forums, great people to be with. 

FreeBSD Cons:
* Sometimes easy to shoot in the foot, e.g. mess with fdisk. 
* Font rendering still needs improvement, but way better than Windows anyways. 
* Linux'isms, signs of Poettering disease here and there. 
* What to do with all the Apples? 
* Where to get quality hardware?

And just for comparison with the past: 

Windows Pros:
* Games.

Windows Cons:
* Slow.
* Complex.
* Ugly GUI.
* Proprietary. 
* Font rendering sucks.
* Needs Cygwin.
* Where to get quality hardware?
* Poor portability. (Can't move to new hardware as easy as other OS).


----------



## fonz (Feb 8, 2013)

blackhaz said:
			
		

> Windows Pros:
> * Games.


Windows Cons:
* Nintendo is better.


----------



## h3z (Feb 8, 2013)

Some reasons I choose FreeBSD :
1. FreeBSD is a fast OS . I know you can trim the fat on a linux OS, but you have to undo some preconfigure scripted settings . You install FreeBSD, its fast . Shallow reason but still true .

2. It supports many aging machines . Unless you get into some of the older ISA type hardware, it'll run pretty solid on older machines . And, will support many of the ISA machines with the need for some occasional kernel re-compilation . This is Good, as I tend to feel the newest machines are way over rated .

3. Silly, but I like to download the entire package set from the OS I use . Just in case I need it in a pinch with no net for repo or port access . I like copying one folder and I have it all . And the folder design with links to the actual package is genius . Admittedly some Linux distros have simple repos, like Fedora .

4. The package collection is quite full . Unless you wanna use Ubuntu, or 3rd party repos in the other linux distros, its hard to find that . Not to mention FreeBSD !PORTS! .

5. FreeBSD is straight forward in probably all respects . Mind you not effortless . You will need to read . The only thing that limits the ability for many to use FreeBSD if they really wanted to, is a lack of terminology .

6. A pretty tight developement system . Also it seems that the newer implementations remove overcomplicated or reduntant steps . Like slowly killing sysinstall and birthing bsdinstall . I know some have complained about it . But, once you think about it, many of the steps that people miss from sysinstall are like a crutch and uneeded . "No...... not the comand line!!!!!" I'm not saying that the developers are not going to provide those abilities agian . But, I could appreciate them not being there . I'd rather they had less needless code to maintain, so that the could maintain the code I want to use more/most .

I have heard the phrase "The Debian Way" . I think with FreeBSD the way is "Don't make it for monkeys" .
Promote a user base that thinks when they utilise the system . I can get on-board with that .

These are some basic reasons .


----------



## tiny (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm a newcomer to FreeBSD. I've always been intrigued by it and have tried many OS's. Now that I have it installed, I love it. I enjoy it's stability and simplicity. There is a learning curve and the documentation is a great aid. I also really like the fact that the developers take the time to resolve things in a correct manner verses a patch it job. I also like the unity and helpfulness of the FreeBSD community. Installing by source is fun, but my old lappy doesn't necessarily agree with me. I can see myself eventually converting all my pc's to FreeBSD.

An observation as a newcomer, distro's (not sure that's the right word in this case) like PC-BSD are really valuable if BSD's are to ever start reaching a broader community. Most users are less technical and have a plug 'n play mindset, they don't want to think about how the computer works. I think this is why Windows is everywhere, Mac's are appealing and why Linux distros were able to greatly expand the Linux community. They seem to try to simplify (or dummy it down) for the end user. PC-BSD and incoming distros like Debian can package FreeBSD into easier transition systems for these people. I think if there were BSD's that made it an easier transition from Windows (plug 'n play), then I think there'd be more growth.

I believe I understand where FreeBSD is as a complete operating system and I think it's going down the right track and doing a great job. I feel packages (that seems a better word than distros maybe) like PC-BSD are a great place to increase the size of the BSD community. Encourage them others to cater to the plug 'n play community and I believe the growth will come.

Edit: Oh yea, forgot to mention there is something about building my system port by port into what I want that is very fulfilling. With FreeBSD, you sort of feel like your building your own system.


----------



## MRossi (Feb 9, 2013)

I like FreeBSD because:
1) It's Totally Free and open source
2) EVERYTHING IS TOP-NOTCH QUALITY AND FINELY TUNED (GNU/Linux, instead, is low quality buggy software).


----------



## h3z (Feb 9, 2013)

tiny said:
			
		

> I think if there were BSD's that made it an easier transition from Windows (plug 'n play), then I think there'd be more growth.



I'm not always sure that kinda growth is what FreeBSD is about . But, I doubt any one minds the efforts of the projects trying to do that . Certainly if there were highly script configured versions of FreeBSD out there, it would fulfil the needs of the people that just wanna say they used FreeBSD when behind the GUI they really can't tell the difference .

I have to put a nail in my own cross a little here . If some one were to take Slackware and develope it the same way FreeBSD is developed, give it the same exelent package management as FreeBSD, script some really good souce managment "like ports", so on and so on.... "Basicly make it the Linux FreeBSD", then I might have a reason to have another machine around with such a linux on it . But, I don't know why anyone would go through all that trouble when FreeBSD is already here .


----------



## ishpeck (Feb 9, 2013)

blackhaz said:
			
		

> FreeBSD Cons:
> * Linux'isms, signs of Poettering disease here and there.



That's priceless.


----------



## cenu (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanted to use a more unified *NIX operating system. But if I really have to be honest, I was just trying it out.
I also read from suckless that glibc sucks.


----------



## bozzy (Feb 14, 2013)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> .......mainly for ZFS but also because I really like the FreeBSD way of doing things.......ArchLinux on my desktop......



Me too. Very different systems - I seem to be always fixing Arch breakages, but my BSD systems have Uptime Unlimited as their main sponsor. Arch bleeds, freeBSD just IS. Now I'm more used to it, I love the configurability of ports but some other aspects of port management less so. Lots of solid common sense in the freeBSD approach - eg SELinux is a pain on Fedora, but hardening your system is straightforward configurable and very logical on freeBSD.

I'm moving towards freeBSD as my standard, but I'll wait till I know it better, and until I am happy that linuxolator works OK, as there seems to be a lot of ports that depend on that.


----------

